# Question about buying seasons of shows on Amazon



## JasonTX (Jan 12, 2002)

Like others here I recently cut the cord (after 15 or so years with DirecTV) and am having a go of it with a Roamio OTA. I get all the major networks OTA and have Netflix and Prime (and am trying HuluPlus but I'm not seeing much value in that yet as I get all the networks).

I see the option to watch/pay for individual Amazon episodes in the TiVo guide. If I buy the season on the Amazon website (because you usually get a small discount) and then click Watch Now on the TiVo, will I be charged again for the episode or will Amazon recognize I already bought the episode in question?

Also I think I saw this answered on one of Amazon's pages, but if I buy a couple episodes of a show to see if I like it and then end up buying the season, will I get credited back for the shows I'd already bought? (A thread on an Amazon forum seemed to answer this as yes, they recently changed this to be the case).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, you will not be charged again if you have purchased episodes or an entire series. They will be in your Video Library. Only if you have paid for Rentals will you get charged after the rental period expires. If you do not see your Video Library, make sure you are logged in to your Amazon account on the Tivo.


----------



## JasonTX (Jan 12, 2002)

Thanks -- I see the Video Library now and it shows 'The Expanse' for example where I bought the season.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

The Amazon library works really well. I have things in my library from a long time ago that I don't remember buying. Amazon used to let you download the material to a PC, so I'd buy shows for airplane flights and view them on my laptop. With the on-board entertainment these days, that's really not that necessary.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

GoodSpike said:


> The Amazon library works really well. I have things in my library from a long time ago that I don't remember buying. Amazon used to let you download the material to a PC, so I'd buy shows for airplane flights and view them on my laptop. With the on-board entertainment these days, that's really not that necessary.


I'm not sure about on a PC but the Amazon Video app for iOS, Android and of course Fire now lets you download a lot of shows and movies from Amazon Prime Video for offline viewing. You can also do this with titles you've purchased directly from Amazon Video, as well as with Disney titles you own in your Disney Movies Anywhere account if the account is linked to your Amazon account. However, I don't think you can download subscription content from Showtime or Starz if you've added those services to your Prime Video subscription.

With the addition of Showtime and the ability to download stuff to my iPad/iPhone, as well as the increasingly strong library of original content from Amazon Prime, I'm becoming quite a fan of Amazon Video. I do wish they'd update their TiVo app though to fully support the new add-on subscriptions and give us those dang 10-second jump back and jump forward controls. And linking up with UltraViolet, the way they've already done with Disney Movies Anywhere, would be great too. At that point, I guess I'd have no more need for Vudu...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

That was in the past, but now Amazon have removed the download service and only will stream and you would need the $99 Prime to be able to stream.

But using their app, they allow you to download video and watch online on phones and tablets, but I doubt that would work on PCs now.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> That was in the past, but now Amazon have removed the download service and only will stream and you would need the $99 Prime to be able to stream.
> 
> But using their app, they allow you to download video and watch online on phones and tablets, but I doubt that would work on PCs now.


 Actually you don't need Prime to stream, you can stream episodes of Amazon video you've bought to compatible devices, you just can't save them anymore on your end, they will be streamed from Amazon's servers when you need it. Prime streaming is it's own thing.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tenthplanet said:


> Actually you don't need Prime to stream, you can stream episodes of Amazon video you've bought to compatible devices, you just can't save them anymore on your end, they will be streamed from Amazon's servers when you need it. Prime streaming is it's own thing.


Yes but both in the case of content you've purchased from Amazon Video as well as much of the content included in an Amazon Prime Video subscription, you can download it to certain mobile devices (iOS, Android and Amazon Fire) for offline viewing within the Amazon Video app. I think any given title that supports offline viewing can be simultaneously downloaded to only two devices. This is a new feature that Amazon introduced a few months ago.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

JasonTX said:


> Also I think I saw this answered on one of Amazon's pages, but if I buy a couple episodes of a show to see if I like it and then end up buying the season, will I get credited back for the shows I'd already bought? (A thread on an Amazon forum seemed to answer this as yes, they recently changed this to be the case).


Just bought the full season of The Expanse yesterday, after buying the 2, 3, 4 individually. (for some reason Amazon didn't have a season price for Expanse until after 12/31?) Amazon just refunded me the three episodes. Nice. Didn't even have to ask/engage chat support. 


AmazonVideoBot said:


> We're writing about your recent order D01-6929805-671XXX for The Expanse, Season 1.
> It looks like you previously purchased episodes from this season. Now that you've ordered the entire season with your TV Season Pass, we've issued you a 8.97 USD refund for the individual episodes you already paid for.


----------

